# cool background help



## bumcrumb (8 Jun 2010)

hi guys and gals
ive been having a look at the oliver knotts picture gallery and some of them are very good and inspirational.
i have came across this one scape and its made me change my mind in my new tank im about to start.

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/111678579

in the attached link there is a picture of the background and scape that i want to achieve.
any ideas on where to get a background like this or how its done?
oh and i know this isnt in the right section but any ideas what rock that is too?
cheers folks and goodnight


----------



## andyh (9 Jun 2010)

its actually a piece of colured glass, he as put in the tank to create a fake wall to hid his filter. See filter return top back right of picture.

You could get a similar effect with a graded aquarium blue backing or with a photography graded background.

Stone looks like TGM blue stone (which has the white veins) or seiryu stone.

Andyh


----------



## bumcrumb (9 Jun 2010)

cheers again mr andy lol,
after looking at the site again i noticed in bad English that is stated coloured glass lol.
where can i get this graded backing from? i have looked on ebay for aquarium backgrounds but they are the plain black/marine blue.
cheers bud


----------



## Garuf (9 Jun 2010)

Craft shops. If you use a frosted sheet they look even more effective. Just don't be tempted to try to reapply the frosting if you get bubbles in it, you'll ruin it as I well know/


----------



## magpie (9 Jun 2010)

so.... you mean my sheet of diffuser that fell off last night is a goner? And I have to try to wriggle back there and put another one on? 

rats




m

EDIT: If I'm going to look at a craft shop, what exactly am I asking for?


----------



## bogwood (9 Jun 2010)

magpie said:
			
		

> so.... you mean my sheet of diffuser that fell off last night is a goner? And I have to try to wriggle back there and put another one on?
> 
> rats
> 
> ...



 Wow. nice background picture you posted.  

The one i use is a frosted plain background. I believe it is available in colors.
I got it from my local b&q. 2mtr roll.
It works by static cling, no adhesive, and can be removed and reused.
I think it was called "Readyroll Window-Static
If you search the forum you will find mention of it.


----------



## JamesM (9 Jun 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8068&hilit=frosted+backing

Use a small amount of cooking oil to apply the backing - its so much better than soapy water


----------



## bogwood (9 Jun 2010)

Thanks James. 
Very useful link,


----------



## Nick16 (9 Jun 2010)

with regards to the coloured glass. how does that help flow? 

i cant see how the water would be drawn past the glass without his shrimps getting behind there?


----------



## bumcrumb (9 Jun 2010)

hey guys, 
i think im going to go down the frosted path but id still like to see where the graded ones can be found, the ones that look like sky, sunsets and dawns.


----------



## murph (9 Jun 2010)

I got a White frosted background from a website called purlfrost, it actually looks blue with the lights on! Almost te exact blue of that Oliver knott tank. A breeze to put on as well. I'm not a big fan of the blue so I'm switching it out soon.


----------

